# What temp?



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

I have 5 baby RBP in a 75 gal and the water is at a pretty constant 80.5F. Is this good. They have been doing good but lately i see them chacing each other around and fins nipped. Shuld i turn it down? How low?


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

anywhere from 77 to 82 is good for Piranhas, at that age they are canibalistic, keep them fed and start looking for a biggher tank, to raise those five for life should be no smaller than a 200 gallon


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, anything from 78F-82F is perfect. If you are getting some fin nips you can try lowing the temp from 80.5F to 78F, and that should help. Plus, throwing in an additional feeding each day would help (IMO).

I am not sure if you would have to go to a 200g for five Cariba, but you definitely need to move to a six foot tank (min 125g).


----------



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> Yeah, anything from 78F-82F is perfect. If you are getting some fin nips you can try lowing the temp from 80.5F to 78F, and that should help. Plus, throwing in an additional feeding each day would help (IMO).
> 
> I am not sure if you would have to go to a 200g for five Cariba, but you definitely need to move to a six foot tank (min 125g).


Thanks i will try to feed more. I am going to get rid of 2 of them in a while. I just wanted to get more so if they did kill each other i would have more.


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

what are the disadvantages of having higher temp? Lets say.. 84F

At what temp will piranhas bite the dust?

thks


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

it gets hot in the amazon, im sure they could take up to 90 degrees


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

fubbotubo said:


> what are the disadvantages of having higher temp? Lets say.. 84F
> 
> At what temp will piranhas bite the dust?
> 
> thks


I wouldnt say there are too many disadvantages to having a higher temp, it will most likely make them more active, which in turn will make them hungrier.

As to what temp P's will bite the dust, I dont know, they are very hardy fish and can withstand a lot of BS I wouldnt go anywhere above the 84 or so mark myself.


----------



## stunt4u (Jul 29, 2007)

skubasteve! said:


> what are the disadvantages of having higher temp? Lets say.. 84F
> 
> At what temp will piranhas bite the dust?
> 
> thks


I wouldnt say there are too many disadvantages to having a higher temp, it will most likely make them more active, which in turn will make them hungrier.

As to what temp P's will bite the dust, I dont know, they are very hardy fish and can withstand a lot of BS I wouldnt go anywhere above the 84 or so mark myself.
[/quote]

I raised my tank temp from 80 to 82 and it seemed like my fish became more active after that


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

so you will have 3 caribe in 75g. thats not that bad but i would movem into at least a 100gal. the larger the tank the better for your fish.also have asmuch filtration as posible. and waterchanges every week.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

I would turn the temp down a few degrees as well









It makes a big difference. Also remove any decorations in the tank if you find they are fighting over territory. This will surely happen due to lack of space it the 75G tank.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

My temp has been between 83.5 - 86 in my piraya tank without problems...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I went from high 70s and moved it up to about 81-82 and have seen my Spilo a lot more active and feeds more which I like so....no problems here either



Aaronic said:


> My temp has been between 83.5 - 86 in my piraya tank without problems...


----------



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

lol who said i had cariba's haha. They are reds. I know not a big difference in size but in aggrestion there is right?


----------



## Jdrisc247 (Jul 20, 2007)

yea when I first got my p the thermostat that i had was broken (i did not know this at the time) but finally one day i decided that the water was def too warm so i went and bought a digital thermostat. It turns out that my p was livin in water with a temp of 88 degrees for a month or two. The weird thing is that he seemed perfectly happy. However over the next 2 or 3 days i slowly lowered the temp to 82ish.


----------

